# Irwin 42 CC Ketch & Ocean Passage?



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been looking at these boat and like many things about it. Do any of you have knowledge as to the designs ability to hold up to blue water stresses?
Any input on this design is welcome. 

Thanks in advance guys n gals


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Belle, take a look at this thread. Lots of the salts weighed in on this:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/53366-production-boats-limits.html


----------

